# Does this annoy anyone?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I just had a "cold call" from the Wellwoman company-offering me some kind of insurance.2 things about this- I will not be covered for existing conditions, so whats the point.I am on the TPS- so how on earth did they get my number?Funnily enough, as a student with no job, I have no money. And when i asked her for her home/mobile number, so i could call her back when i had some money and it was convenient to me- she said no!I hate calls like this- i must get about 10 a day.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In the US we now have a "Do Not Call" list that did cut down on a lot of the calls.There are a lot of loopholes so I still get some calls, but not like I used to.A lot of companies and organizations make money by selling their phone/address lists to other people. If you ever gave anyone your info which they needed to have legitimately, they may have at some point sold it. Once you get on one list you seem to get on all of them very quickly.K.


----------

